# Collar or Harness??



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I have had a few issues with Betty pulling a lot when walking recently whereas until now she has been pretty good. As she has always been quite good I have always walked her on a collar and lead and not a harness. But as she has been pulling a lot I am contemplating a harness until she behaves better as I don't want her to hurt her throat.

What do you use? Collar or harness?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp is a terrible puller when he's on the lead, with a collar AND a harness, I've just ordered a head collar to try ! He nearly pulls me over, he's so strong, when he's off the lead he's great.
We use harnesses in the car so if we go further for a walk they keep them on but then they both go off lead when we get there.
Rascal walks fine on a lead. Scamp always wants to be in front when they're together on leads, he's a nightmare, like one of those dogs scrabbling with their front legs so I'm hoping this new gentle leader will sort him out !!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

in my opinion a harness is not a good idea, a husky or any large breed thar was used with sleds or carts wair harness to distribute the weight of what you want them to pull. hense the name you are hanesing their pulling power to make it easier for them. 

also you go from controling the head too the center of the body, the amount of dogs who just spin in circles on harness. 

so i dont see the point in them unless its for in the car.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I would back up Kendal on this. I used a harness on Flo and she just learnt to pull into it. I use a gencon http://www.gencon-allin1.co.uk/ with Flo which is quick to put on as it's a figure of 8 that just slips over the ears and muzzle. Now she is older she has really settled down a lot so I don't have to use it all the time but I still put it on when we are walking to open fields for off lead as she pulls a bit with excitement and I also use it if we go somewhere new or exciting like a county show.

The head collar works by just tightening when they pull and, because they don't like the sensation, they drop back then it loosens.

I did try all sorts of stuff before using a head collar - treats, stopping and even walking backwards (much to the amusement of onlookers) but it was all becoming a bit of a chore and taking away the pleasure of walking.

She has learnt that head collar means walk very close to my side and transforms her walking behaviour in the same way a guide dog changes when their working harness goes on.

There is a brief video here of Flo using the head collar when quite young. Bear in mind if I had put a collar and lead on she would have pulled like a train. http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/flosmovies/?action=view&current=flo002.mp4

PS It can take a while to get them used to a head collar, it's not instant, although Flo did take to it fairly easily and her tail still wags away happily when it's on so I know she not distressed by it!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy pulled like a train I tried every thing except a head collar as I think a dog should be able to have a good sniff, and with them I think you are restricting the dog.
In a magazine article about pulling it suggested a TTouch Harness, this is a harness with an extra ring on the front and you control the dog with a double ended lead. you us the lead to balance the dogs movement as it pulls you put pressure on the front of the harness this turns the dog slightly and then release the pressure. It did not take long to get Poppy to walk on a slack lead.
She now walks with lead only on the back of the harness and does not pull.
The harness she has on in the signature picture it a waterproof harness made by a sled harness company in the Rocky Mountains but it is a TTouch Harness.

The link is to Xtra dog who sell the harnesses and an article by Marie Miller about stopping your dog pulling.

http://www.xtradog.com/dogucation-education-zone/ttouch/pulling.html


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have always just used a collar with Lady, I was so proud of her last night, I walked with it just draped over my hand for the whole walk, didn't pull at all. hoping it keeps up! maybe it will be time for some off lead fun soon!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strof51 said:


> Poppy pulled like a train I tried every thing except a head collar as I think a dog should be able to have a good sniff, and with them I think you are restricting the dog.


I only use the head collar with Flo when I need her to walk to heel in a controlled, focussed way. It is also possible to have a slack lead with a head collar so they can put their nose to the ground without the head collar tightening or restricting then in anyway. The majority of her walks (daily) are off lead so she can enjoy romping around and having a good sniff. If you try a head collar it is really important to watch their body language - if they are really unhappy and uncomfortable then they shouldn't be imposed on them.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I use collars ... bought a harness for in the car but never used cos could nt fathom it out quick enough x


----------

